# Vegetables



## Winnie (Feb 23, 2005)

I was recently told by my doctor that I have IBS so I still am trying to figure out what I can and can not eat. I know probably everyone is different but do raw vegetable usually trigger it bad for most people. I really enjoy them but after being so sore for the last month and not knowing what caused it I am scared to try too many things aside from rice, yogurt and dry bread. [This message has been edited by Winnie (edited 08-14-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

Hi Winnie. I don't know whether constipation or diarrhea is your trouble, but mine is c. While everyone is different, I can at least tell you what works (and doesn't work) for me. Bad foods: anything dairy except a tsp or two of grated cheese now and then. I can also get away with a large spoonful of frozen yogurt a few times a week, if I take a few lactase tablets with it. Other bad foods for me are any high acid foods like pineapple, citrus fruit, spaghetti or other heavily concentrated tomato sauces (although I can eat a fresh Roma tomato each day and can eat a little catsup). It seems to be the concentrated tomato sauce that gives me the trouble, not a small amount of fresh. Also baked beans, broccoli, apples (very gassy!), pork, and peas. Also things with a lot of mayonnaise and dressings-like salads, unfortunately. I can eat a little though at times. Those are the foods I have to avoid religiously, and I love them all! Darn.Good foods for me: potatoes (fried aren't so hot--small amount only), cooked green beans and carrots, bananas (they're supposed to be gassy but I can eat one a day without trouble). I can usually eat most other foods, but don't eat large helpings until you know what works best for you. Hope this helps.


----------

